# Aristo-craft 040 engine problem new runs sluggish



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I am trying to repair my new Aristo-Craft PRR O4O ENGINE I purchased from train show out 
of an open new set. 
I cant seem to get it to run without stopping and it will not run at first 
unless you push it slightly . 

I have 3 other 040 engines they all have a little slop in the 4 wheels 

but they run great. I first cleaned the wheels front and back they are 

now copper color where they contact the track but it still acts the same. 

I have reset wheels twice and still cant get them to run constantly please 
help if you have had simular problems and thank you ahead of time for any advice you can give me john


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are a light duty motor. It's very common for them to burn out a winding in the motor, often right at where the winding solders to the commutator. With one winding out, this givem them a "dead spot" in the motor rotation, so starting can be a problem. Once running, there's enough "good windings" to keep running, but you have a lack of power. 

Some people have been successful pulling the motor apart and resoldering, but a replacement motor is cheap from Aristo. 

The loco will pull more than it "should" and this leads to overheating of the motor, thus the failure. 

There's a thread on the Aristo forum "Fried the aristo 0-4-0 motor again: http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=11607 

I'm pretty sure this is your problem. 

The 0-4-0 loco is Tom Ruby's speciality, so maybe he will shed some additional light. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Greg is right. You can find these motors at places like wholesaletrains.com. If you know how to use a screwdriver and soldering iron, swapping the motor is a 20 minute job.


----------

